# Black magic??????? real  stories????



## yeni (Feb 17, 2017)

Black magic basically involves the worship of Satan and evil spirits to gain demonic powers and harm the innocent people of Allah. . The basic motive of black magic practitioners is to harm and mislead others by delusion, which is again outside the boundaries of Islam. One more thing observed in black magicians is that they start believing the world is in their hands and they can do whatever they want, forgetting that the supreme creator of the entire living and non living things is alone Allah. They even exploit innocent people into believing the same. In order to prevent the human generation from falling into the offence of ?shirk?, Allah has forbidden black magic and sorcery.
Worshipping anything other than The Allah is considered ?kufr? in Islam and thus these magicians are practicing the art of Infidelity (kufr) which is totally prohibited in Islam

The word ?sihr? has been mentioned almost 60 times in the Quran, explaining how the non-believers attributed the miracles of Allah?s prophets with black magic. These verses have been stated to clear that Allah?s messengers can never be like the worldly magicians.
 Allah says in the Quran:

?And they followed what the Shaitans chanted of sorcery in the reign of Sulaiman, and Sulaiman was not an unbeliever, but the Shaitans disbelieved, they taught men sorcery and that was sent down to the two angels at Babel, Harut and Marut, yet these two taught no man until they had said, ?Surely we are only a trial, therefore do not be a disbeliever.? Even then men learned from these two, magic by which they might cause a separation between a man and his wife; and they cannot hurt with it anyone except with Allah?s permission, and they learned what harmed them and did not profit them, and certainly they know that he who bought it should have no share of good in the hereafter and evil was the price for which they sold their souls, had they but known this.? (Al-Baqarah: 102)

  اخطاء علمية في الكتاب المقدس لا يستطيع ويليام كامبل الرد عليها - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amzYzuqckvM


  تجربه اجتماعيه شخص يعتدى على المسلمين فى شوارع استراليا, شاهد رد فعل الناس 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD7VDTap-bg


  انجليزية تقول لزاكر نايك ان الحجاب مهين للمراة شاهد كيف رد عليها 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qpYmlW2t2s


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 17, 2017)

Black magic all started the day Muhammad began fucking goats. 

And Allah knows the goat is satans beast for beastiality. 

Say you what Yeni?


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Black magic all started the day Muhammad began fucking goats.
> 
> And Allah knows the goat is satans beast for beastiality.
> 
> ...


if your a muslim you can fuck your goat, as long as you kill it after and dont sell the meat to your village. big true


----------



## yeni (Feb 20, 2017)

no brothers

This issue has a long history throughout the ages and times
Through the prophets and messengers

before the beloved prophet mohammed peace be upon him

The words ?Sihr? (as in 20:71 and 37:15) and ?Sahir? (as in 7:109 and 26:34), which mean magic and magician respectively, are used in numerous verses in the Quran in relation to the story of Moses and the magicians of Pharaoh. These words refer to magic as such rather than witchcraft. When we inquire about witchcraft and sorcery we find these referred to in the following Quranic verses:


Surah Yunus [10]

10:77

Moses said, "Do you say [thus] about the truth when it has come to you? Is this magic? But magicians will not succeed.".

10:78

They said, "Have you come to us to turn us away from that upon which we found our fathers and so that you two may have grandeur in the land? And we are not believers in you."

10:79

And Pharaoh said, "Bring to me every learned magician."

10:80

So when the magicians came, Moses said to them, "Throw down whatever you will throw."


10:81

And when they had thrown, Moses said, "What you have brought is [only] magic. Indeed, Allah will expose its worthlessness. Indeed, Allah does not amend the work of corrupters.

10:82

And Allah will establish the truth by His words, even if the criminals dislike it."



  د زاكر نايك يسحق عالم امريكى جاء يدعى خطا القرآن (الجبال اوتادا) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl_kcuWIYBc


  كيف تكاثرت البشرية من آدم و حواء عليهما السلام؟ محاضرات د ذاكر بالعربية YouTube 
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZAzqnCJFtI[/FONT]


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 20, 2017)

God Bless you Yeni, you're the only  one who posts anything with some entertainment value anymore.


----------



## BadGas (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## heavyiron (Feb 20, 2017)

There is no black magic unless you mean Leroy's "black magic"


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

I worship satan.


----------



## charley (Feb 20, 2017)

yeni has a crush on the captn' ....


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Feb 21, 2017)

Have to say when I seen a thread that said Black Magic I got kinda excited. Imagine the disappointment when I seen there was no BBC 

GrAnabolic.is
GrAnabolic@gmail.com


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Feb 21, 2017)

Capt dont you sell black magic prods?


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 21, 2017)

I guess if you believe you prophet flew to the heavens on a magical horse, than black magic is pretty believable too


----------



## dogsoldier (Feb 21, 2017)

Black magic?  Yeah buddy I sure do believe in it.  I have had personal experience with it. Trust me when I say my first wife was a demon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 22, 2017)

My 1st wife was a cunt 


Sent from my jewPhone using TrannyTalk Pro


----------



## yeni (Feb 24, 2017)

thanks my brothers for sharing

*AllNattayAllLean 

allah bless you too

\\\\
This simple and easy

allah said in the holy quran;
(Say: ?I am only a human being like you. It is revealed to me that your God is One God, therefore whoever wishes to reach Allah (before death) let him do improving deeds (the soul?s cleansing) and let him not associate anyone with Him in the worship of his Lord?.(110 alkahf)

God created the devil  and does not like this creature
Satan and his method of influence of vibrations or oscillations are not visible, the Almighty says: (27. O Children of Adam! Let not Shaitan (Satan) deceive you, as he got your parents [Adam and Hawwa (Eve)] out of Paradise, stripping them of their raiments, to show them their private parts. Verily, he and Qabiluhu (his soldiers from the jinns or his tribe) see you from where you cannot see them. Verily, We made the Shayatin (devils) Auliya' (protectors and helpers) for those who believe not.) [custom: 27]. 


Satan affects us by vibrational demonic invisible, and these vibrations have high frequencies and therefore we find that the last sura in the Quran the seal of God by his book is Al seeking refuge from the devil: (1. Say: "I seek refuge with (Allah) the Lord of mankind,
2. "The King of mankind,
3. "The Ilah (God) of mankind,
4. "From the evil of the whisperer (devil who whispers evil in the hearts of men) who withdraws (from his whispering in one's heart after one remembers Allah) ,
5. "Who whispers in the breasts of mankind,
6. "Of jinns and men." 
) Al-people.

21. O you who believe! Follow not the footsteps of Shaitan (Satan). And whosoever follows the footsteps of Shaitan (Satan), then, verily he commands Al-Fahsha' [i.e. to commit indecency (illegal sexual intercourse, etc.)], and Al-Munkar [disbelief and polytheism (i.e. to do evil and wicked deeds; to speak or to do what is forbidden in Islam, etc.)]. And had it not been for the Grace of Allah and His Mercy on you, not one of you would ever have been pure from sins. But Allah purifies (guides to Islam) whom He wills, and Allah is All-Hearer, All-Knower.

16. (Their allies deceived them) like Shaitan (Satan), when he says to man: "Disbelieve in Allah." But when (man) disbelieves in Allah, Shaitan (Satan) says: "I am free of you, I fear Allah, the Lord of the 'Alamin (mankind, jinns and all that exists)!"
17. So the end of both will be that they will be in the Fire, abiding therein. Such is the recompense of the Zalimun (i.e. polytheists, wrong-doers, disbelievers in Allah and in His Oneness, etc.).


If God wants to tell us beware of Satan and whispers he is an enemy to you so treat him as an enemy and become aware of him at every moment, but unfortunately you can find us oblivious to the enemy that is stalking us, We do not take any action with the knowledge that the procedures used in the Qur'an easy to very least to say: (I seek refuge with Allah from the accursed Satan).

34. And (remember) when We said to the angels: "Prostrate yourselves before Adam.". And they prostrated except Iblis (Satan), he refused and was proud and was one of the disbelievers (disobedient to Allah).

35. And We said: "O Adam! Dwell you and your wife in the Paradise and eat both of you freely with pleasure and delight of things therein as wherever you will, but come not near this tree or you both will be of the Zalimun (wrong-doers)."

36. Then the Shaitan (Satan) made them slip therefrom (the Paradise), and got them out from that in which they were. We said: "Get you down, all, with enmity between yourselves. On earth will be a dwelling place for you and an enjoyment for a time."
///
\\\

Al-Isra and Al-Miraj

Scenes from Paradise And fire()



This trip by soul and body together

 from Mecca to Al-Aqsa=alisraa



That journey was it from earth to heaven=almiraj




يابانية تسأل كيف انتقل محمد من مكة الى القدس باليلة انها كذبة واضحه - اجابة ذاكر نايك 
[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfSnjG9YFPc**

The speed of the animal outweigh the aircraft

This is different from human industries

This is from Allah

it's miracles

 like Stick of Moses, peace be upon him

After all these matters took place with the Prophet, he returned to the city of Makkah. Some scholars said the Prophet's journey took about one-third of the night, i.e., his journey from Makkah to Jerusalem, then to the heavens and what is above them, and then back to Makkah The next day the Prophet told the people what happened to him the previous night. The blasphemers belied the Prophet and mocked him, saying, "We need a month to get there and back, and you are claiming to have done all this in one night?" 


They said to Abu Bakr, "Look at what your companion is saying. He says he went to Jerusalem and came back in one night." Abu Bakr told them, "If he said that, then he is truthful. I believe him concerning the news of the heavens--that an angel descends to him from the heavens. How could I not believe he went to Jerusalem and came back in a short period of time--when these are on earth?" At that, the Companion, Abu Bakr, was called "as-Siddiq"--because of how strongly he believed all what the Prophet said.


The blasphemous people questioned the Prophet: "If you are truthful, then describe to us Masjid al-Aqsa and its surroundings." They asked this because they knew Prophet Muhammad had never been there before the previous night. Allah enabled the Messenger to see Masjid al-Aqsa, and he described the masjid and its surroundings in exact detail. Moreover, the Prophet said, "On my way back, I saw some of your shepherds grazing their animals in a particular location. They were searching for a camel they had lost." The Prophet continued by giving the description of the camel. When these shepherds came back, they told their people what happened to them--precisely as the Prophet had already told them.


These blasphemers admitted the Prophet's description was exact. Despite that, They did  accept Islam. Only those whom Allah willed to be guided, will be guided. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97c4D2fTqw
ISRA MI'RAJ

\\\

thanks to all

appropriate to clarify the extent of the damage and corruption of this

Yes

Many, many communities

Which has this horrible stuff
And experienced by a lot of people
See here

There are more and more evidence I have of realistic positions in people's lives

--Most of the people are now suffering from black magic. Even my family had it too but now we are safe Alhamdulillah!

May Allah protect all of the mankind, Amin!


--Once I asked a Malay woman in Springhill, N.S. about deep-rooted Malay folklore and traditional culture about what their beliefs are about Black Magic, to my surprise, she said that her mother was a victim of santau. And suffers terribly from various illnesses due to an amulet like a tiger's tooth which is passed down from one generation to another as their heritage.

So you see, black magic believers are worldwide

*
*  سألت عن الإسلام وهي تضحك فأسلمت وهي تبكي .-الشيخ ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTfKA0b_GMI


  Cutting of hands in the Quran & Bible - Dr. Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J2HiD6larsc



  سؤال إستغرق عليه الشيخ الدكتور ذاكر نايك 15 يوما للإجابه عليه zakir naik. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwL84bwU3-U


*[/URL]


----------



## jagstd (Feb 24, 2017)

Black Magic:  I was 20 she was 18, unexpected sexual encounter, amazing could hear nothing but Carlos Santana!!


----------



## yeni (Feb 27, 2017)

بنت لا تؤمن بالبعث, رد د ذاكر نايك عليها وكيف جاوبها
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpyMr6cLhOo


  شاب ذكي ذو اسئلة من العيار الثقيل جدا يسأل د.ذاكر نايك ولكن الرد غير متوقع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up24TZPllFI


----------



## yeni (Mar 2, 2017)

someone told me

--Black magic is there! But these things affect only those who are disconnected with God or to say it simply THE TRUTH. And such things affect mostly who do not live a clean and honorable life.

​ I have had the experience in my life.

​ A women tried by all her means ( she had about 200-300 black magic ingredients in her room, like sindhoor, hairs, tooth, blood,bones etc.etc.) in small ( about 2 inch dia) containers. She failed to lake me come under her spells. Then she gave me arsenic mixed in coffee. This also did not affect me as I had 16 motions from 11 pm to 6 am.

​ She was punished for her action by the SUPREME BEING and her son was crushed under one of the family's trucks.​ Another lady tried her efforts to destroy my family. We had difficulties but we survived but she was punished by loosing her husband's entire business and now in the stages of divorcing her husband.​ Black magic practitioners should know black magic do not pay​ 
-  Amina, don't listen to Zee. Magic DOES exist. ----​ ​    شاب يتحدى الدكتور ذاكر نايك ويقول إذا أجبت على هذه الـ 6 أسألة سأعتنق الإسلام | Dr. Zakir Naik
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrYwxQWNWVI


  دكتورة جامعية تعتنق الاسلام بعد 3 اجابات صاعقة من الدكتور ذاكر نايك 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Ol262WPyI


----------



## yeni (Mar 7, 2017)

also more and more




-My mom went to a black magician once because she wanted my dad to stop checking out other women. He cast a spell on my dad, and now dad can't look at any other woman except my mom. It really worked.


-You have agreed to it by saying "What goes around, comes around..." ....----
.
i.e. what one sows reaps the harvest. Punishment for bad deeds and reward for good deeds.
The main issue we were discussing was that is there something called "Black Magic"? Yes, I had said and given my experiences about it. The practitioner of Black Magic had spread her ill intentions and bad has befallen on her 


------ Yes I dabbled in witchcraft once but I stopped. It was like a small hobby. I like anything witch releated like the little brooms they have to swep away evil. I never wnet to the extreme of taking someones blood and using it in a ritual which would be stupid becaue I did it for a luck spell and I got cursed with my clutz abilities. so I stopped for that reason.

  رد مرعب ل د.ذاكر نايك على سؤالين معظم المسيحين يظنونهم نقطة ضعف للمناظرات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwlUPwy91Jc


  أقوى اقناع بالدين الاسلامي على الاطلاق للدكتور زاكر نايك HD 2016. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT4ycOxevCI


----------



## yeni (Mar 10, 2017)

..-------in the early 70's i was uni student in singapore. back then i used to carry a single $1000 dollar note under my joorra covered over with my keski and then dastaar...so obviously safe and secret (emergency use). I had a standing instruction for my salary to be banked in to my account and i made do with the extras i made form tuition etc...so essentially i had only "so much" cash on me at any one time...24/7 langgar and Gurdawar programmes helped a lot too..so this one sunday i arrived at Queens Street Gurdawra..there was this guy near the nishan sahib entertaining a crowd with his "magic"...I too joined the crowd...after a while he asked for "volunteers"....some had their wrist watches disappear..only to be found in that "flower pot" over there..or in that persons pocket over here..finally it was my turn..he told me..go outside on Queen  Street..and buy back a durian...a thorny fruit in season then..I brought it back..he opened it...with some effort...and out came a $1000 note !! He asked me..is this YOURS ? I said NO..i DONT have $1000 !!..He replied..its YOURS..here Take it...i dont want you going home and getting disappointed. I took it and put it in my pocket..Back home I took off my dastaar..undid my keski..and my joorra...NO $ 1000 NOTE !! NOTHING​ I cant explain and never have seen that person again..​ ​ أصعب سؤال طرح على د.ذاكر نايك عن الزنا ... شاهد اقتناع المسيحين بالجواب ( خطير جدا ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA0Sh96q-x0


  لم يصلب المسيح والدليل من الكتاب المقدس - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik \
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyA1gsxy1HA​


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 10, 2017)

yeni said:


> ..-------in the early 70's i was uni student in singapore. back then i used to carry a single $1000 dollar note under my joorra covered over with my keski and then dastaar...so obviously safe and secret (emergency use). I had a standing instruction for my salary to be banked in to my account and i made do with the extras i made form tuition etc...so essentially i had only "so much" cash on me at any one time...24/7 langgar and Gurdawar programmes helped a lot too..so this one sunday i arrived at Queens Street Gurdawra..there was this guy near the nishan sahib entertaining a crowd with his "magic"...I too joined the crowd...after a while he asked for "volunteers"....some had their wrist watches disappear..only to be found in that "flower pot" over there..or in that persons pocket over here..finally it was my turn..he told me..go outside on Queen  Street..and buy back a durian...a thorny fruit in season then..I brought it back..he opened it...with some effort...and out came a $1000 note !! He asked me..is this YOURS ? I said NO..i DONT have $1000 !!..He replied..its YOURS..here Take it...i dont want you going home and getting disappointed. I took it and put it in my pocket..Back home I took off my dastaar..undid my keski..and my joorra...NO $ 1000 NOTE !! NOTHING​ I cant explain and never have seen that person again..​ ​ أصعب سؤال طرح على د.ذاكر نايك عن الزنا ... شاهد اقتناع المسيحين بالجواب ( خطير جدا )
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA0Sh96q-x0
> 
> 
> ...



Cool story Yeni. You smoke the hash pipe? 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2017)

yeni said:


> ..-------in the early 70's i was uni student in singapore. back then i used to carry a single $1000 dollar note under my joorra covered over with my keski and then dastaar...so obviously safe and secret (emergency use). I had a standing instruction for my salary to be banked in to my account and i made do with the extras i made form tuition etc...so essentially i had only "so much" cash on me at any one time...24/7 langgar and Gurdawar programmes helped a lot too..so this one sunday i arrived at Queens Street Gurdawra..there was this guy near the nishan sahib entertaining a crowd with his "magic"...I too joined the crowd...after a while he asked for "volunteers"....some had their wrist watches disappear..only to be found in that "flower pot" over there..or in that persons pocket over here..finally it was my turn..he told me..go outside on Queen  Street..and buy back a durian...a thorny fruit in season then..I brought it back..he opened it...with some effort...and out came a $1000 note !! He asked me..is this YOURS ? I said NO..i DONT have $1000 !!..He replied..its YOURS..here Take it...i dont want you going home and getting disappointed. I took it and put it in my pocket..Back home I took off my dastaar..undid my keski..and my joorra...NO $ 1000 NOTE !! NOTHING​ I cant explain and never have seen that person again..​ ​



... that is the first time you sound like a real person, my point is Yeni, I don't mind reading your posts, but when you copy & pasten all those youtube lectures it gets us pissed off...  we have a million different religions in the USA, & we're not selling god, so you should follow suite.. IMO !!!

,, just your words, no more youtube crap.....       ..


----------



## yeni (Mar 25, 2017)

اخطاء الكتاب المقدس العلمية - مناظرة ويليام كامبل مع ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzcYkA3TR8I

(Emotional Video) White Americans journey to ISLAM - ... فتاة مسيحية شاذة جنسياً تسأل عن سبب تحريم الإسلام للشذوذ الجنسي استمع للرد المذهل!! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=V6DRKkY2ZRM


----------



## yeni (Mar 30, 2017)

dear brother
To talk about Islam and the Qur'an and Sunnah
The duty of every Muslim man and woman and this is from God

God says in the Holy Qur'an ((125) Invite to the way of your Lord with wisdom and good instruction, and argue with them in a way that is best. Indeed, your Lord is most knowing of who has strayed from His way, and He is most knowing of who is [rightly] guidedghtly] guided


Clarify the truth does not mean a lack of respect

Must clarify the facts and propagate
\\\

That's a good question

another kind

Black Magic is different from sleight of hand


We believe that these acts of sorcery forbidden in apparent
 But does not give the rule of magic
 As mentioned in the accompanying papers of these charlatans who Fascinate the eyes of the people is not the fact,
 This should not be longer than one who disbelieves does magic
 Because it uses jinn or demons,
 But 
is the result of sleight of hand and type cast
 And imagination to the eyes of those present
And knowledge of the properties and some of the mysteries of chemistry
 Such as images that were mentioned in the question,

 Examples of sorcery that some people do it
And who fancy they see it beyond the capacity of human beings  he Imagine that of magic
But are illusions
The behavior of the tricks that Fascinate the eyes of the people as did Pharaoh's magicians, God said:  if their ropes and their rods surmises of magic they seek 
Thus these acts listed are fantasies
But
 If children are raised On that
Believed in these charlatans they afford to change the facts and the revival of the dead, and this belief signed in disbelief or And introductions to him
  اغرب سؤال يطرح على د.ذاكر نايك من قبل فتاة والجواب خرافي ( مترجم ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrH-AwPJbA



  احد أخطر وارعب الحوارات التي خاضها د.ذاكر نايك والتي توتر الاعصاب ( مترجم ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BzQYk4NRcM


----------



## yeni (Apr 3, 2017)

---- we only keeping an eye onl people who are involve with back magic have money to advertise and unfortunately our own people let them advertise on main street media back magic is every where even in US its spreading really really fast. Arab is facing this phenomena bangali magic we all know magic in China Malaysia Japan Australia south America South and north America and in Europe. People with lack of knowledge goes there and once they gain some knowledge they can't get out.

\



-Well said. There was a time during the so-called "dark ages" in Europe when especially women were blamed for practicing black magic. Many inncoent women were found guilty by the inquisition run by the Catholic church after torturing them to confess and burned alive at the stake.
  اغرب سؤال يطرح على د.ذاكر نايك من قبل فتاة والجواب خرافي ( مترجم ) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4AW7xDqY48




نصراني يدعو د.ذاكر نايك لاعتناق المسيحية .. وحدوث حوار خطير مرة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrTOtTLAkk0

  حوار شيق مع مسيحية؟ كيف ولد محمدﷺ..وتفاجئ د.ذاكر نايك؟ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1QwoceIR-8


----------



## yeni (Apr 7, 2017)

Kitaab At-Tawheed, Chapter: 24​ ​ What Has Been Said About Fortune-tellers and Their Like​ ​ Muslim has narrated, on the authority of one of the wives of the Prophet (may Peace Be Upon Him) (Hafsah - may Allah be pleased with her), that Allah's Prophet (may Peace Be Upon Him) said:​ ​ "Whoever went to a fortune-teller and asked him about some matter (i.e. of the unseen) and believed him, will have his prayer rejected for forty days."​ ​ The Prophet (may Peace Be Upon Him) informs us in this Hadith that if anyone visited a fortune-teller and asked him about a matter of the unseen - about which, in reality, none possesses knowledge except Allah - and believed in what fortune teller said, Allah will not accept his prayers, nor reward them for forty days - and this is a punishment for the major sin which he has committed.​ ​ Benefits Derived From This Hadith​ ​ 1. The prohibition of fortune-telling.​ ​ 2. The forbiddance of believing the prophesies of soothsayers and fortune-tellers.​ ​ 3. That a person may lose the reward of his prayers as a punishment for his sins.​ ​ Relevance of This Hadith to the Subject of the Chapter​ ​ That the Hadith proves the forbiddance of fortune-telling and the belief in it.​ ​ Relevance of This Hadith to the Subject of Tawheed​ ​ That the Prophet (may Peace Be Upon Him) has condemned whoever visits a fortune-teller for he has made him a partner with Allah in possessing knowledge of the unseen.​ ​ Important Note​ ​ It has been mentioned by the scholars - may Allah have mercy on them - that whoever believed in what the fortune-teller says does not have to repeat his prayers for this period of forty days, but that he receives no reward for them.​ ..ooOOoo.. ​ لقرآن يحرض على العداوة مع اليهود كيف يكون كتاب سلام !؟ والجواب خطير جدا من د.ذاكر نايك
  TGM Tube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwbDiWzznMY



  صيني متعجب من تعدد الزوجات في الاسلام رد جميل ذاكر نايك مترجم بالعربي zakir naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDC-6jR_Dto
​


----------



## yeni (Apr 11, 2017)

شاب يسأل لما لم يتغير لباس المرأة المسلمة مع مرور الزمن مقل بقية الديانات || رد عجيب د.ذاكر نايك 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc0YymrWB1s

  أحمد ديدات - محمد النبى الأعظم ? مترجم
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nusKinXj6qg


----------



## yeni (Apr 15, 2017)

Magic and its likes, such as divination, jugglery, conjuration, and employing the jinn for bad purposes, are prohibited in Islam because they are based on lying, cheating, ill-gotten moneys, and neglecting reason and religion. There is no doubt that magic has an external influence on some people of weak, diseased hearts and much illusion. Allah says, (... they taught men sorcery ... and from these two (angels) people learn that by which they cause division between man and wife; but they injure thereby no one save by Allah's permission).



The wisdom of prohibiting magic is that when Allah the Almighty created man, He honored him with reason and invited him to use reason to build his life according to its guidance, whereas magic and other things like it contradict the high divine goal and make man and society live in ignorance and illusion away from the truth and the real facts.

 77. But seek, with that (wealth) which Allah has bestowed on you, the home of the Hereafter, and forget not your portion of legal enjoyment in this world, and do good as Allah has been good to you, and seek not mischief in the land. Verily, Allah likes not the Mufsidun (those who commit great crimes and sins, oppressors, tyrants, mischief-makers, corrupts).

Surah Al-Qasas

56. And do not do mischief on the earth, after it has been set in order, and invoke Him with fear and hope; Surely, Allah's Mercy is (ever) near unto the good-doers.

Surah Al-A'raf

Islam has contended against magic and declared that a magician must be killed if he does not repent. The money gained from magic is unlawful. Teaching magic, learning it, and taking wages for it are all unlawful.



Imam as-Sadiq (as) said, 'He, who learns something of magic whether little or much, disbelieves ...



Imam Ali (as) said, 'A diviner is like a fortune-teller, and a fortune-teller is like a magician, and a magician is like an unbeliever, and the unbeliever will be in Fire.



If magic and its likes had no harmful effects, Islam would not have prohibited them. We do not say that magic has no effects, but one must seek the protection of Allah the Almighty from magic and its bad effects. Allah says in His Book, (So when they cast down, Musa (Moses) said to them: What you have brought is magic; surely Allah will make it naught; surely Allah does not make the work of mischief-makers to thrive. And Allah will show the truth to be the truth by His words, though the guilty may be averse (to it)).



This verse and what happened to Prophet Moses (as) with the magicians shows that magic was practiced by the followers of the Devils, but Allah curbed it so that its influence would not reach those who believed and relied on Allah sincerely such as Prophet Moses ( as) and the believers whom the influence of magic and jugglery did not affect.



We conclude that when man believes in Allah with sincerity and certainty, magic and its like will not have any influence over him. If magic was able to have influence over anyone, the devils from the human beings and the jinn would do to the believers whatever they liked; however, we find the believers stronger than them, and, moreover, they are able to even annul the effects of magic on others by reciting some Qur'anic verses and certain supplications, through which they strengthen the spirit of a bewitched one and help him overcome the magic and the magician
  New Converts to Islam - June 2016 / Ramadan 1437 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14jK6XS-uxU


  Jesus told me to convert to ISLAM ll NEW 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cRG4dpSHI8[/FONT]


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2017)

Merry Easter Yeni I hope Mohammad sent you plenty of halal Easter eggs


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## yeni (Apr 20, 2017)

Merry Easter

brother 

this has nothing  to do with islam

\\\​ He said​ As Muslims we believe in the world of the unseen, we believe that there are entities that exist beyond the realm of our perception and understanding. We have all heard of this world whether it was from some tales passed down from generation to generation through our families or stories told by that one elder cousin to initiate the chill down your spine on those dark and stormy nights. As Muslims we do believe in things that go bump in the night and we know how sinister they are capable of being.​ ​ The Jinn, magic and evil eye are stark realities of this world and they may be affecting our daily lives and behaviors more than we know or more than we are willing to understand. Prophet Muhammad (Blessings and Peace be upon him) advised that we should do Ruqyah (exorcism) to heal from these afflictions as well as illness. Ruqyah is the recitation of the Noble Quran and Du?as taught to us from our Prophet (PBUH) as a means to heal. It is also referred to as Exorcism.​ ​ This series introduces to us to a real life Raqi (one who performs Ruqyah), Abu Ibraheem Husnayn, who has performed many exorcisms in his career. Watch as he guides us through many of his most memorable cases and how this battle between good and evil played out. This series is a must watch, as it opens us up to a world that we do not get glimpses of often and lays to rest many misconceptions and innovated traditions, which can sometimes make matters worse.​ ​ ?And on the day when He shall gather them all together: O assembly of jinn! you took away a great part of mankind. And their friends from among the men shall say: Our Lord! some of us profited by others and we have reached our appointed term which Thou didst appoint for us. He shall say: The fire is your abode, to abide in it, except as Allah is pleased; surely your Lord is Wise, Knowing.? (The Noble Quran 6:128)​ ​    New Converts to Islam - Jan-Feb 2016 - YouTube
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmrlZ4byqUA

  Why Islam? A British Converts - Journey to Islam

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r54jEP9nZsI[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Apr 24, 2017)

The miracle of _al-Isra' _is confirmed in the _Qur'an_. In _Surat__ al-Isra', Ayah 1_, _Allah_ said:

which means: [Praise be to _Allah_ Who enabled His slave, _Muhammad_, to make the journey at night from _Masjid al-Haram _in _Makkah _to _Masjid al-Aqsa _in Jerusalem, which is surrounded a blessed land.] This journey is also confirmed in the _sahih hadith_. As such, there is scholarly consensus _(ijma^) _Prophet_ Muhammad_ journeyed in body and soul the night of _al-Isra' _from_ Masjid al-Haram _in _Makkah _to _Masjid al-Aqsa_in Jerusalem. Moreover, these scholars indicated the person who denies _al-Isra' _is a blasphemer for belying the explicit text of the _Qur'an_.
Before the Prophet took this night journey, the ceiling of the house in which he was staying was opened, and _Jibril _descended. He cut open the chest of Prophet _Muhammad_ and washed that open area with _Zamzam_  water. Then he emptied something from a container into the chest of the  Prophet to increase his wisdom as well as the strength of his belief.  This was done to prepare the Messenger of _Allah_ for that which he had yet to see in the upper world from among the wonders of the creation of _Allah_.
Al-Isra and Al-Miraj

Scenes from Paradise And fire()also

The  night Allah's Apostle was taken for a journey from the sacred mosque  (of Mecca) Al-Ka'ba: Three persons came to him (in a dreamy while he was  sleeping in the Sacred Mosque before the Divine Inspiration was  revealed to Him. One of them said, "Which of them is he?" The middle  (second) angel said, "He is the best of them." The last (third) angle  said, "Take the best of them." Only that much happened on that night and  he did not see them till they came on another night, i.e. after The  Divine Inspiration was revealed to him. (Fateh-Al-Bari Page 258, Vol.  17) and he saw them, his eyes were asleep but his heart was not----and  so is the case with the prophets: their eyes sleep while their hearts do  not sleep. So those angels did not talk to him till they carried him  and placed him beside the well of Zam-Zam.

 From among them  Gabriel took charge of him. Gabriel cut open (the part of his body)  between his throat and the middle of his chest (heart) and took all the  material out of his chest and abdomen and then washed it with Zam-Zam  water with his own hands till he cleansed the inside of his body, and  then a gold tray containing a gold bowl full of belief and wisdom was  brought and then Gabriel stuffed his chest and throat blood vessels with  it and then closed it (the chest). He then ascended with him to the  heaven of the world and knocked on one of its doors.


The  dwellers of the Heaven asked, 'Who is it?' He said, "Gabriel." They  said, "Who is accompanying you?" He said, "Muhammad." They said, "Has he  been called?" He said, "Yes" They said, "He is welcomed." So the  dwellers of the Heaven became pleased with his arrival, and they did not  know what Allah would do to the Prophet on earth unless Allah informed  them. The Prophet met Adam over the nearest Heaven. Gabriel said to the  Prophet, "He is your father; greet him." The Prophet greeted him and  Adam returned his greeting and said, "Welcome, O my Son! O what a good  son you are!" Behold, he saw two flowing rivers, while he was in the  nearest sky. He asked, "What are these two rivers, O Gabriel?" Gabriel  said, "These are the sources of the Nile and the Euphrates."


Then  Gabriel took him around that Heaven and behold, he saw another river at  the bank of which there was a palace built of pearls and emerald. He  put his hand into the river and found its mud like musk Adhfar. He  asked, "What is this, O Gabriel?" Gabriel said, "This is the Kauthar  which your Lord has kept for you." Then Gabriel ascended (with him) to  the second Heaven and the angels asked the same questions as those on  the first Heaven, i.e., "Who is it?" Gabriel replied, "Gabriel". They  asked, "Who is accompanying you?" He said, "Muhammad." They asked, "Has  he been sent for?" He said, "Yes." Then they said, "He is welcomed.''  Then he (Gabriel) ascended with the Prophet to the third Heaven, and the  angels said the same as the angels of the first and the second Heavens  had said.


Then he ascended with him to the fourth Heaven and  they said the same; and then he ascended with him to the fifth Heaven  and they said the same; and then he ascended with him to the sixth  Heaven and they said the same; then he ascended with him to the seventh  Heaven and they said the same. On each Heaven there were prophets whose  names he had mentioned and of whom I remember Idris on the second  Heaven, Aaron on the fourth Heavens another prophet whose name I don't  remember, on the fifth Heaven, Abraham on the sixth Heaven, and Moses on  the seventh Heaven because of his privilege of talking to Allah  directly. Moses said (to Allah), "O Lord! I thought that none would be  raised up above me."


But Gabriel ascended with him (the  Prophet) for a distance above that, the distance of which only Allah  knows, till he reached the Lote Tree (beyond which none may pass) and  then the Irresistible, the Lord of Honor and Majesty approached and came  closer till he (Gabriel) was about two bow lengths or (even) nearer.  (It is said that it was Gabriel who approached and came closer to the  Prophet. (Fate Al-Bari Page 263, 264, Vol. 17). Among the things which  Allah revealed to him then, was: "Fifty prayers were enjoined on his  followers in a day and a night."


Then the Prophet descended  till he met Moses, and then Moses stopped him and asked, "O Muhammad !  What did your Lord en join upon you?" The Prophet replied," He enjoined  upon me to perform fifty prayers in a day and a night." Moses said,  "Your followers cannot do that; Go back so that your Lord may reduce it  for you and for them." So the Prophet turned to Gabriel as if he wanted  to consult him about that issue. Gabriel told him of his opinion,  saying, "Yes, if you wish." So Gabriel ascended with him to the  Irresistible and said while he was in his place, "O Lord, please lighten  our burden as my followers cannot do that." So Allah deducted for him  ten prayers where upon he returned to Moses who stopped him again and  kept on sending him back to his Lord till the enjoined prayers were  reduced to only five prayers.



Then Moses stopped him when  the prayers had been reduced to five and said, "O Muhammad! By Allah, I  tried to persuade my nation, Bani Israel to do less than this, but they  could not do it and gave it up. However, your followers are weaker in  body, heart, sight and hearing, so return to your Lord so that He may  lighten your burden."
The Prophet turned towards Gabriel for advice  and Gabriel did not disapprove of that. So he ascended with him for the  fifth time. The Prophet said, "O Lord, my followers are weak in their  bodies, hearts, hearing and constitution, so lighten our burden." On  that the Irresistible said, "O Muhammad!" the Prophet replied, "Labbaik  and Sa'daik." Allah said, "The Word that comes from Me does not change,  so it will be as I enjoined on you in the Mother of the Book." Allah  added, "Every good deed will be rewarded as ten times so it is fifty  (prayers) in the Mother of the Book (in reward) but you are to perform  only five (in practice)."


The Prophet returned to Moses who  asked, "What have you done?" He said, "He has lightened our burden: He  has given us for every good deed a tenfold reward." Moses said, "By  Allah! I tried to make Bani Israel observe less than that, but they gave  it up. So go back to your Lord that He may lighten your burden  further." Allah's Apostle said, "O Moses! By Allah, I feel shy of  returning too many times to my Lord." On that Gabriel said, "Descend in  Allah's Name." The Prophet then woke while he was in the Sacred Mosque  (at Mecca).

After that, he alighted back into  Baytul-maqdis and, with him, so did the blessed prophets he had met on  different heavens (as if) they had come to see him off as far as  Baytul-maqdis. At that time, as it was time for Salah, he offered the  prayer with all prophets. It is also probable that this Salah was the  Salah of Fajr the same day. Ibn Kathir says that this event concerning  the prayer with prophets led by the Holy Prophet ~ has come to pass, as  held by some, before he went to the heavens. But, as obvious, this event  took place after the return because it has been reported in the  incident relating to his meeting with blessed prophets at different  heavens that it was Sayyidna -Jibra'il (AS)who introduced him to all  prophets. Had this event relating to his leading the prayer passed  earlier, no introduction was needed there - and, for that matter, it is  obvious enough that the real purpose ofthis journey was to visit with  the heavenly hosts. Doing that first appears to be more likely. Once he  was done with the real mission, all prophets came to say good bye to him  up to Baytul-maqdis and by making him the Imam of the prayer through a  signal from Sayyidna -Jibra'il, his precedence over others was  demonstrated practically.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p97c4D2fTqw

ISRA MI'RAJ

يابانية تسأل كيف انتقل محمد من مكة الى القدس باليلة انها كذبة واضحه - اجابة ذاكر نايك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfSnjG9YFPc


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mylm0P9srLw

Isra and Miraj (Night Journey) - Shaykh Hamza Yusuf


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

I thought this was about fucking black women.

Do sand niggers qualify ?

Ive done both, but I'm trying to add up my score.


----------



## yeni (Apr 28, 2017)

i convert to islam after watching this video ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCMlFt7Pyts


  Christian Converts to Islam. Must See Ending -'Live' Street Dawah 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kl758y-MA0[/FONT]


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2017)

yeni said:


> i convert to islam after watching this video !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCMlFt7Pyts
> 
> 
> ...


I could never give up bacon


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2017)

yeni said:


> i convert to islam after watching this video !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCMlFt7Pyts
> 
> 
> ...



I converted to atheism after watch that video!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 29, 2017)

death to muzzies

muzzies go home

trump luv


----------



## yeni (May 1, 2017)

he said;This is one of my favorite convert stories.
The way he smoothly explains his experiences and how he used his logic,  reason and common sense to arrive at the conclusion, is absolutely  fantastic - and very easy on the ears.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0HQ4Jru6q5Q
\\\

​ Dear brother, herein, I recommend you, your wife, your relatives, and whoever else experiences these fears with the following:​ ​ ​ ​ 1. Connect yourselves to Allah sincerely, abide by the legal obligations, refrain from unlawful things, always be pure and always busy yourselves with the remembrance of Allah! Thus, you will protect yourselves from the evil whisperings of the Satan, from magic, and from every evil doing of man and the Devils.​ ​ ​ ​ 2. Keep these ideas away from your minds as if they do not exist! Thinking of these matters in itself prepares the ground for such illusions and makes the soul fertile to receive misfortunes.​ ​ ​ ​ 3. Try to keep away from enmities and from those who would use unlawful means to harm you!​ ​ ​ ​ 4. Beware of those who deal with what are called ?unusual sciences? , for they look forward to your money before they think of your treatment!​ ​ ​ ​ 5. Always recite the Holy Qur'an and the supplications, the Verse of al-Kursi (2:255) five times, and ?astaghfirullah? (I ask Allah to forgive me) seventy times!..
  خطير - كيف يتم تمرير الشذوذ الجنسي تحت عباءة الديموقراطية - د بلال فيلبس
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SrgGBeStLE


  Coca Cola Muslim Generation محاضرة للشيخ عبد الرحيم جرين مترجمة للعربية بعنوان

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3MEjxj4SxI


​


----------



## yeni (May 6, 2017)

Yes, my dear brother
In this Hadith
Warning and forbade severe
All Muslims
Away from the fortune-teller or priest
To avoid falling into sin
The loss of reward for prayer
Have you ever seen clips of people accused of ''witchcraft'' in Nigeria..
Anything mentioned in the Holy Qur'an and the Hadith
So
Exists and is real

Envy or magic or other

In the Hadith, Muhammad establishes the ?evil eye? as a fact:

Ibn 'Abbas reported Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) as saying: The influence of an evil eye is a fact; if anything would precede the destiny it would be the influence of an evil eye, and when you are asked to take bath (as a cure) from the influence of an evil eye, you should take bath. (Muslim 5427)

And,

Bukhari 71:660 also goes into further detail, saying that Muhammad was made to think that he had sexual relations with his wives when he had not (due to the magic). 

Muhammad prescribed eating seven dates in the morning to ward off evil spells (Muslim 5081, Bukhari 65:356).

The person who uses black magic
Trying to hurt people and differentiate between spouses
allah warned us of that

allah does not hurt the innocent

Therefore
I feel
 You 
little understanding


Quote:
5. Always recite the Holy Qur'an ', the Verse of al-Kursi (2:255) five times, and "astaghfirullah" (I ask Allah to forgive me) seventy times! 
Will it help if a non Muslim does that?


Good question
Accrue interest
Through the correct belief
And faith in one allah and the prophets senders
For it is allah's words

Interest will not come to you
 if
You are far from oneness
allah, who wrote the Qur'an
*لماذا ترجمون الزاني اين الرحمة !!! اليك الرد ذاكر نايك zakir naik*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avgu3j3oFtA*

*كيف محمد ﷺ اخر الانبياء وعيسى سوف ينزل !!!!!! zakir naik*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbzAP8oSYSg*


----------



## theCaptn' (May 6, 2017)

Yeni have your genitals been mutilated?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yeni (May 11, 2017)

- Story of Ibrahim circumcision and Jesus, and Mohammed (peace be upon them) are listed

- That Abraham first circumcised by his hands
- 575 
- 
- Narrated Abu Huraira: Allah's Apostle said, "Abraham did his circumcision with an adze at the age of eighty." Sahih Bukhari 



-And Abdul Muttalib circumcised him (Prophet Muhammad )on the seventh day

--even the Messiah. He was circumcised and the Christians affirm that, and do not deny that, as they also affirm that
Christ, peace be upon him had been circumcised in childhood
Listen carefully to the lecture(in luke 2;21)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHhVD5HLZMU


  \\\\
  qibla change in islam

  Yes indeed

This is in the distant past

but now
  First to know is that the prophet prayed towards Al-Aqsa mosque before Hijrah, and after it, he prayed towards it for about seventeen months until Rajab of the second year (according to Ibn Abbas), when Allah ordered him to pray towards Kaabah.

  Did the Prophet pray towards Al-Aqsa at the order of Allah or at his own decision?

  The majority of scholars agreed that it was at the order of Allah, the following ayah is an evidence:




      And thus we have made you a just community that you will be witnesses over the people and the Messenger will be a witness over you. And We did not make the qiblah which you used to face except that We might make evident who would follow the Messenger from who would turn back on his heels. And indeed, it is difficult except for those whom Allah has guided. And never would Allah have caused you to lose your faith. Indeed Allah is, to the people, Kind and Merciful.

      Surat Al-Baqarah:143.

  In this verse Allah says that he made the old qiblah (Al-Aqsa) for a reason (rest of the ayah), so this is an evidence that Allah is who chose Al-Aqsa as the first Qibla.

  However, other scholars (the minority) say that he prayed towards it at his own decision, they say that although he did so, Allah wouldn't let him do that if he was wrong. Others say that he is preserved from mistaking.

  However, even if it was at his own decision (although it wasn't), he used to pray towards Al-Aqsa through Kaabah. For after Hijrah, he probably chose it based on this ayah:




      And to Allah belongs the east and the west. So wherever you [might] turn, there is the Face of Allah . Indeed, Allah is all-Encompassing and Knowing.

      Surat Al-Baqarah:115.






  The place of the Dome of the Rock is told to be the place from which the Prophet Muhammad (pbuh) ascended to heaven at the night of Israa and Miraj, hence its importance. 


  The First Qibla of Islam was toward Bitul-Maqdis, which is now in Jerusalem. Muslims used to pray Salat towards this Qibla, until this Ayat is revealed:

      We have certainly seen the turning of your face, [O Muhammad], toward the heaven, and We will surely turn you to a qiblah with which you will be pleased. So turn your face toward al-Masjid al-Haram. And wherever you [believers] are, turn your faces toward it [in prayer]. Indeed, those who have been given the Scripture well know that it is the truth from their Lord. And Allah is not unaware of what they do 1

  This hadith From Anas (R.A) which is recorded in Sahih Muslim is saying this:

      Anas reported: The Messenger of Allah (may peace be upon him) used to pray towards Bait-ul-Maqdis, that it was revealed (to him):" Indeed We see the turning of the face to heaven, wherefore We shall assuredly cause thee to turn towards Qibla which shall please thee. So turn thy face towards the sacred Mosque (Ka'ba)" (ii. 144). A person from Banu Salama was going; (he found the people) in ruk'u (while) praying the dawn prayer and they had said one rak'ah. He said in a loud voice: Listen! the Qibla has been changed and they turned towards (the new) Qibla (Ka'ba) in that very state. 



  Before the Quran came from Allah the Bible (new & old testament) came from Allah . According to the old testament people were required to pray towards Jerusalem.

  The origin of this is based in the Bible as below...

      "If thy people go out to battle against their enemy, whithersoever thou shalt send them, and shall pray unto the LORD toward the city ( Jerusalem ) which thou hast chosen, and toward the house ( Baitul Makdas ) that I have built for thy name" [ 1 Kings 8:44 ]

  So Mulsims were following that direction because that was the last known direction of prayer given by Allah until He changed it in the Quran towards Mecca based on the verse below...

      "From whencesoever Thou startest forth, turn Thy face in the direction of the sacred Mosque; that is indeed the truth from the Lord. And Allah is not unmindful of what ye do." [Quran 2:149]

  [h=3][URL="https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjz66_18ufTAhWHLhoKHabkBIcQtwIIJzAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DsxRw4XtkSoE&usg=AFQjCNFZGVz_A5ZhBrb7aHay-YRGLREoZw&sig2=XZwR7o0dKC2_n73S3xsnOA"]Dr Zakir Naik: Why Islam Practices Qibla or Kaaba Idolatry? ...[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxRw4XtkSoE​ ​  [FONT=&quot]▶[/FONT] بشرى مجيء النبي محمد في كتب الديانات السابقة لذاكر نايك - YouTube


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDXzgbzt4_4



[/URL]​


----------



## yeni (May 16, 2017)

[h=1]طفل وسؤال خطير لماذا الله تحدى الشيطان ثم يعطية فرصة ليضلنا ذاكر نايك ابداع[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD1xGLPcRG4​ ​  [h=1]معاق يسئل لماذا الله ترك الانجيل يتحرف وحفظ القران من التحريف Zakir Naik ذاكر نايك[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYymjCJVUHc


----------



## yeni (May 24, 2017)

Month of Return to Allah
  Ramadan has always been a positive turning point in the lives of many Muslims and non Muslims

  Narrated by Abu Hurairah, May Allah be Pleased with Him 

  Interpreation of the Meaning: "The Prophet (Peace and Blessings of Allah be upon him) ascended the Minbar (Pulpit) and said: ?Ameen, ameen, ameen.? It was said: ?O Messenger of Allaah, you ascended the Minbar (Pulpit) and said, ?Ameen, ameen, ameen.? He said: ?Jibreel (Peace be upon him) came to me and said: ?If Ramadaan comes and a person is not forgiven, he will enter Hell and Allah will cast him far away. Say Ameen.? So I said Ameen. He said: ?O Muhammad, if both or one of a person?s parents are alive and he does not honour them and he dies, he will enter Hell and Allah will cast him far away. Say Ameen.? So I said Ameen. He said: ?If you are mentioned in a person?s presence and he does not send blessings upon you and he dies, he will enter Hell and Allah will cast him far away. Say Ameen.? So I said Ameen.? 

  Narrated by Ibn Hibbaan, 3/188; classed as saheeh by al-Shaykh al-Albaani in Saheeh al-Targheeb, 1679. 

  This means that Ramadan should be a turning point in the life of every Muslim: a turning point from sins to repentance, from negligence to diligence, from deviation to guidance and from leaning on the life of this world to hastening towards the Paradise of the Hereafter.



  Narrated Abu Hurayrah: Allah's Apostle said, "Whoever observes fasts during the month of Ramadan out of sincere faith, and hoping to attain Allah's rewards, then all his past sins will be forgiven." (Bukhari 2:37)

  The month of forgiveness has arrived. This is the month of abstinence from the worldly pleasures, the defiance of desires and the month of pure intentions. Allah granted us this month to purify our wayward hearts from the blackness of sins we have inflicted upon it. It is a month to renew and refresh our life to start worshipping Him. It is a month where we should return and repent to Him and beg Him for salvation
  Some Tips for A Blessed month of Ramadan (Dr Zakir naik)! ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c2Y-xpUVX4



  Why is Ramadan called the month of forgiveness - Zakir ...
  ‪
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6QeiV9HIjg

  \\\


----------



## yeni (May 29, 2017)

\\\


  Indeed, the Holy Qur?an is the most precious guidance to every Muslim and Recitation of the Holy Qur?an is the greatest treasure  which drives us to make full advantage of time to increase our rewards. Virtues of Recitation have been approved in the Holy Qur?an and Noble Sunnah as well. The Messenger of Allah (Prayer and Peace of Allah be upon him) said:

مَنْ قَرَأَ حَرْفًا مِنْ كِتَابِ اللهِ فَلَهُ بِهِ حَسَنَةٌ، وَالحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا، لاَ أَقُولُ الْم حَرْفٌ، وَلَكِنْ أَلِفٌ حَرْفٌ، وَلاَمٌ حَرْفٌ، وَمِيمٌ حَرْف​  (Interpretation of meaning):
  ?Whoever reads a letter of the Book of Allah will have one hasanah (good deed) for it, and the hasanah (good deed) brings a tenfold reward. I do not say that ?Alif-Laam-Meem? is a letter; rather Alif is a letter, Laam is a letter and Meem is a letter.?
  Narrated by at-Tirmidhi, 2910. classed as saheeh by al-Albaani in _(Saheeh at-Tirmidhi)._

  This great virtue encourages us to devote our time for Recitation continuously, which sustains us to become more closer to Allah the Almighty and to be well-prepared for the day of Judgement via increasing our rewards. A Muslim should be wise to recognize that this life will end and good deeds will be a great help after death. We make Duaa to Allah the Almighty for granting us the blessing to be among righteous Muslims who follow the guidance in the Holy Qur?an. Praise due to Allah the Almighty, Prayer and Peace of Allah the Almighty be upon the Prophet Muhammad, his Family and all his Companions.
  [h=3]12 Things to Avoid during Ramadan by Dr. Zakir Naik - ...[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16tZG7BvdpE​ ​  [h=3]Common Mistakes done by Muslims every Ramadhaan by ...[/h]  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAVTwJdLlxU​ ​


----------



## yeni (Jun 2, 2017)

The real purpose of fasting is not to make us hungry and thirsty, or to deprive us some of our comfort and conveniences but to be conscious of Allah. It is to do one's best to live by His commands and to avoid His prohibitions, fear of Allah, worship of Allah, sincerity in faith, and avoid the disobedience to Allah. Fasting is an invisible act. Only Allah and the person who is fasting know whether he or she is fasting or not. Fasting teaches how to control and discipline our desires. During fasting we learn how to say "no" to things that are otherwise permissible and good, but are forbidden during fasting. When one learns how to say "no" to that which is generally permissible, then one can easily control oneself to avoid that which is forbidden. Through fasting we taste?to some extent?the pain and suffering of those who are poor and destitute. Fasting teaches empathy and sympathy, and it takes away some of our selfishness and self-centeredness.


  How Muslims Fast

  Muslims fast from early dawn to sunset every day throughout the month (approximately 17 hours a day). The fast requires Muslims to abstain from food, drink, marital relations and ill-conduct during the fast.


  Who Fasts 

  Fasting in Ramadan is compulsory on all physically and mentally healthy and mature Muslims. Those exempted from fasting are the sick, old, pregnant and menstruating women and travellers. Pregnant and menstruating women and travellers make up the missed days by fasting at a later time.

   Kissing - Hugging & Intercourse One's Spouse While Fasting? Dr.Zakir Naik | HD |

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9MQR3tugqw





  Is Ramadan Taraweeh 8 or 20 Rakats? - Dr. Zakir Naik | HD | 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhIIGsZIaos[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jun 5, 2017)

The physiological effect of fasting includes lower of blood sugar, lowering of cholesterol and lowering of the systolic blood pressure. In fact, Ramadan fasting would be an ideal recommendation for treatment of mild to moderate, stable, non-insulin diabetes, obesity and essential hypertension. In 1994 the first International Congress on "Health and Ramadan," held in Casablanca, entered 50 research papers from all over the world, from Muslim and non-Muslim researchers who have done extensive studies on the medical ethics of fasting. While improvement in many medical conditions was noted; however, in no way did fasting worsen any patients? health or baseline medical condition. On the other hand, patients who are suffering from severe diseases, whether diabetes or coronary artery disease, kidney stones, etc., are exempt from fasting and should not try to fast.

  There are psychological effects of fasting as well. There is a peace and tranquility for those who fast during the month of Ramadan. Personal hostility is at a minimum, and the crime rate decreases. This psychological improvement could be related to better stabilization of blood glucose during fasting as hypoglycemia after eating, aggravates behavior changes.

  Recitation of the Quran not only produces a tranquility of heart and mind, but improves the memory. Therefore, I encourage my Muslim patients to fast in the month of Ramadan, but they must do it under medical supervision. Healthy adult Muslims should not fear becoming weak by fasting, but instead it should improve their health and stamina.

  15 common mistakes during Ramadan . Dr. Zakir Naik 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5sZWEWl6zQ


رمضانيات (4) للشيخ يوسف إستس Yusuf Estes (4) Ramadan 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBS8xpGHh1g

رمضانيات (5) للشيخ يوسف إستس Yusuf Estes (5) Ramadan 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s-EiOLMzj4


----------



## yeni (Jun 12, 2017)

رمضانيات (6) للشيخ يوسف إستس Yusuf Estes (6) Ramadan 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_PN2jG84wM


  رمضانيات (7) للشيخ يوسف إستس Yusuf Estes (7) Ramadan 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZQM4caQn8A
  my dear brother
  It's simple


  Refinement of the ethics of human
  Abu Huraira reported: The Messenger of Allah, peace be upon him, said, ?When one of you awakes in the morning for fasting, then he should not use obscene language or behave ignorantly. If anyone slanders him or tries to argue with him, he should say: Indeed, I am fasting! Indeed, I am fasting!?

  [Sahih Muslim, Book 6, Number 2563]

  In fasting
  The need to should lower their gaze
  And distance from the act of taboo
  And not to say obscene words

  If the person is wont to do those things and then suddenly left for the arrival of Ramadan
  What you will feel?
  Here
  Feeling will change and feel the awe of the importance of fasting and Ramadan
  Therefore, the first case is quite different from the new change



  In Ramadan
  Everyone becomes ready
  the soul and conscience 

  This month of mercy
  This month of forgiveness
  Here I can make up
  What rolls of amusement and indifference
  God will see me I pray
  I pay alms in secret and in public
  I read the Qur'an and I cried in prayer seeking forgiveness

  And thus see the mosques are full
  And people to not sleep

  Spirituality is high
  And a lot of people repent in Ramadan
  And so
  Beginning of a change for the better
  ---


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeni thoughts on the terror attacks in the U.K.?

Will the martyrs go to paradise or rot in hell? 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## yeni (Jun 16, 2017)

my brother

Terrorism has nothing to do with Islam

Different teams

   Shiites and other

The Christian and Jewish (Zionist)
this
The basis of terrorism in the world

Jihad is Completely different

Possible to be a Jew  murderer or a Christian murderer 

To the interests of political

Like many of the things attributed to Muslims

 unfairly charges

\\\

      Fasting
      The basic meaning of
      The final refrain
      Is a test
      Not eating - no drinking - no corruption in the earth - and so
      In response to the commands of God

      Eating three meals during the fasting
      The invention of human beings
      And distortion

      White thread
      Beginning of the day

      Black thread
      End of the day

      Fasting
      Column of the pillars of Islam 


      Ten days of Ramadan

      Have the advantage of a private
      the night of Al-Qadr
      21
      Or 23-25-27-29

      1. Verily! We have sent it (this Qur'an) down in the night of Al-Qadr (Decree)

      2. And what will make you know what the night of Al-Qadr (Decree) is?

      3. The night of Al-Qadr (Decree) is better than a thousand months (ie worshipping Allah in that night is better than worshipping Him a thousand months, ie 83 years and 4 months).

      4. Therein descend the angels and the Ruh [Jibrael (Gabriel)] by Allah's Permission with all Decrees,

      5. Peace! (All that night, there is Peace and Goodness from Allah to His believing slaves) until the appearance of dawn.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fix9yd40m1Q


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ucbMMupctk


      162. Say (O Muhammad): "Verily, my Salat (prayer), my sacrifice, my living, and my dying are for Allah, the Lord of the 'Alamin (mankind, jinns and all that exists).___ 



      It was the practice of Prophet Muhammad (PBUH) to strive during the last 10 days of Ramadaan like no other time, to spend the night in prayer, supplication and recitation of the Qur'an. He also used to wake his family up to do the same.
      Abu Hurayrah said that the Prophet (PBUH) said: "Whoever stays up and prays on Laylat al-Qadr out of faith and in the hope of reward, his previous sins will be forgiven."
      (Hadith - Bukhari & Muslim)
      Thus, the Muslim should make good use of the last 10 nights of Ramadaan and spend them in prayer and remembering Allah. We do not know for certain which night Laylat al-Qadr is, but the odd-numbered nights in the last 10 days are the most likely according to the hadith:

      "Seek it in the odd nights of the last third of Ramadan."

      (Hadith - Bukhari)

      The night of the 27th of Ramadaan (ie the night before the fast of the day of the 27th of Ramadaan) has been narrated as being Laylat al-Qadr.

  100% Proof Quran is The Word Of God - Talk By Dr Zakir Naik

  100% proof the Qur'an is The Word of God
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqRK3EFHKgA

  رمضان يعود_ مترجم _ Ramadan Reruns 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixN0qhN39k0

  LAYLAT AL QADR THE NIGHT OF DECREE !

  [FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prnOe5-uPZM[/FONT]


----------



## Arnold (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## yeni (Jun 20, 2017)

Ramadan is the month of giving and benevolence, the Messenger was more benevolent than a falling rain. Muslims are encouraged to emulate the Messenger of Allah (saws), to assess and pay their Zakat during the month of Ramadan, thus combining the two pillars of Islam at the same time.




  Zakat is one of the five pillars of Islam and a vital element in the religion of Islam. It is the twin sister of Salaat. In Al-Qur'an, Allah (SWT) stated: "So establish regular Prayer and give regular Alms; and obey the Messenger; that you may receive mercy." (Al-Qur'an, 24: 56) Also, "...Establish regular Prayer and give regular Alms, and loan to Allah a beautiful loan...." (Al-Qur`an, 73: 20) "And they have been commanded no more than this: to worship Allah, offering Him sincere devotion, being true (in faith); to establish regular Prayer and to practice regular charity; and that is the religion right and straight." (Al-Qur`an, 98: 5)

  Zakaah is one of the pillars of Islam which Allah, may He be exalted, has enjoined upon the rich Muslims so as to achieve a kind of social security, solidarity and financing some common interests, 

  Allah, may He be exalted, has mentioned it alongside prayer in more than one verse of the Qur?an, which confirms its importance. The fact that it is obligatory is proven according to the Qur?an, Sunnah and scholarly consensus. 

  In a famous Hadith reported by `Umar Bin Khattab (raa), the Messenger of Allah (saws) responded to Jibreel (as) and said: "... Islam is to testify that there is no deity but Allah and Muhammad is the Messenger of Allah, to perform the prayer, to pay Zakat, to observe fasting in Ramadan, and to make pilgrimage to the house of Allah if you are able to do so...." (Bukhari, Muslim)

  There is consensus among Muslim scholars that it is mandatory on every believer who is financially able. Whoever knowingly denies this obligation, while he possesses the minimum amount, would be considered a disbeliever and a renegade from Islam. Whoever is stingy, or tries to cheat, is considered among the wrongdoers.

  Zakat (alms) is the name of what a believer returns out of his or her wealth to the neediest of Muslims for the sake of the Almighty Allah. It is called Zakat because the word Zakat is from Zakaa which means, to increase, purify and bless.


  The obligation of Zakat is mandatory on every Muslim who possesses the minimum Nisaab, whether the person is man, woman, young, old sane or insane. Because the proof of Zakat in Al-Qur'an and Sunnah is general and does not exclude young or insane. Allah (SWT) stated that: "Of their goods take alms so that thou mightiest purify and sanctify them..." (Al-Qur'an, 9: 103)

  Imam Ibn Hazim said that every Muslim young or old sane or insane needs to cleanse his or her wealth with Zakat because of generality of the evidence. Anas bin Malik reported that the Messenger of Allah (saws) said: "Trade with the money of the orphan, lest it is eaten up by Zakat." (At-Tabraani) In another Hadith `Amru bin Shuaib related from his grandfather that the Messenger of Allah said:

  "Whoever is entrusted with money of an orphan should trade with it and should not leave it sitting to be used up by charity." (Tirmidhi)


  Narrated Abu Huraira:

  The Prophet said, ?(On the Day of Resurrection) camels will come to their owner in the best state of health they have ever had (in the world), and if he had not paid their Zakat (in the world) then they would tread him with their feet; and similarly, sheep will come to their owner in the best state of health they have ever had in the world, and if he had not paid their Zakat, then they would tread him with their hooves and would butt him with their horns.? The Prophet added, ?One of their rights is that they should be milked while water is kept in front of them.? The Prophet added, ?I do not want anyone of you to come to me on the Day of Resurrection, carrying over his neck a sheep that will be bleating. Such a person will (then) say, ?O Muhammad! (please intercede for me,) I will say to him. ?I can?t help you, for I conveyed Allah?s Message to you.? Similarly, I do not want anyone of you to come to me carrying over his neck a camel that will be grunting. Such a person (then) will say ?O Muhammad! (please intercede for me).? I will say to him, ?I can?t help you for I conveyed Allah?s message to you.?

  Volume 2, Book 24, Number 486:

  Narrated Abu Huraira:

  Allah?s Apostle said, ?Whoever is made wealthy by Allah and does not pay the Zakat of his wealth, then on the Day of Resurrection his wealth will be made like a bald-headed poisonous male snake with two black spots over the eyes. The snake will encircle his neck and bite his cheeks and say, ?I am your wealth, I am your treasure.? ? Then the Prophet recited the holy verses:? ?Let not those who withhold . . .? (to the end of the verse). (3.180).
  zakat in islam 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF0v1gz8IZo


  Dr. Zakir Naik Q&A Wealth, Zakat and its testing in Islam


  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRuEhOJyZpo[/FONT]


----------



## yeni (Jun 24, 2017)

[h=3]شكرا رمضان.. جملة رددها بريطانيون بعد حريق لندن - YouTube[/h]  ▶ 1:56​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCqIlys_aA4​ ​ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2b2IWqrXT8​ ​  Eid-Al-Fitr is one of the major holidays of Islam. It comes at the end of the holy month of Ramadan and celebrates the end of the fasting. The holiday comes on the first day of the 10th month in the Islamic lunar calendar.

  Because the month of Ramadan is all about fasting, Eid-Al-Fitr is all about NOT fasting. During Ramadan, Muslims have not eaten while the Sun is in the sky. On Eid-Al-Fitr, they celebrate the end of Ramadan with a sweet snack and then get ready for a day of celebration.


  During Eid celebration for Muslims
  Differs from non-Muslim celebration

  Not adultery - not drinking alcohol - not for committing sins
  But

  First thanks to God through the Eid prayer
  Then
  Wear the best clothes

  Visit neighbors and friends and uphold the ties of kinship
  Exchanging gifts
  And enjoy the beautiful in public places
  And enjoy the happy days 

  Enjoy life
  allah guide you to Islam

  And also if one goes to a congregational place then there is no other{sunnah} prayer before the two Rakaats of Eid prayer meaning one just sits down the congregational place and continues with the Takbeer without performing any form of sunnah prayer{Qabliyah}.But if one prays in a Mosque then one is recommended to greet the mosque with two greeting-of-the-mosque Rakaats.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Uzc_G542E
  [h=1]NATIVE DEEN -- Small Deeds[/h]   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsajQjLxut4
  [h=1]eid al fitr--DR Zakir Naik https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w_ztz2yGe0[/h]  [h=1][/h]


----------



## yeni (Jun 24, 2017)

[h=3]شكرا رمضان.. جملة رددها بريطانيون بعد حريق لندن - YouTube[/h]  ▶ 1:56​  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCqIlys_aA4[/FONT]


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Yeni. Yahweh said it's ok with him to worship the gods of tits and wine. Thoughts?


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## yeni (Jun 30, 2017)

my brother 

 You remember the Prophet Moses peace be upon him

  Talked to allah in Sinai 

 your answer;  

sura 20-taha

20-taha

20:9

And has the story of Moses reached you? -
20:10

When he saw a fire and said to his family, "Stay here; indeed, I have perceived a fire; perhaps I can bring you a torch or find at the fire some guidance."
20:11

And when he came to it, he was called, "O Moses,
20:12

Indeed, I am your Lord, so remove your sandals. Indeed, you are in the sacred valley of Tuwa.
20:13

And I have chosen you, so listen to what is revealed [to you].
20:14

Indeed, I am Allah . There is no deity except Me, so worship Me and establish prayer for My remembrance.
20:15

Indeed, the Hour is coming - I almost conceal it - so that every soul may be recompensed according to that for which it strives.
20:16

So do not let one avert you from it who does not believe in it and follows his desire, for you [then] would perish.

allah guide you always
  فتاة اسرائيلية تصدم الجمهور بجمالها فيصدمها ذاكر نايك بكل ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lga03OHRWNg
  يابانية ملحدة تشتم نبينا محمد أمام آلاف المسلمين فيأتيها ال ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KacC_2i3xQ


----------



## yeni (Jul 5, 2017)

5435. 'Amir ibn Sa'd related that his father said, "The Prophet, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said, 'If someone has 'ajwa dates in the morning, he will be not harmed by poison or magic for that day until nightfall.'"
\\\
Dates are an excellent remedy for alcoholic intoxication. In such a case, drinking water in which fresh dates have been rubbed or soaked will bring quick relief . Here we'd like to mention one of the prophet's (PBUH) Hadith in which he referred to dates as a remedy for intoxication. Prophet (PBUH) said: (Who eats 7 pressed dates in the morning, will not be inflected with witchcraft or poisoning that day) [Narrated by Abu Dawood]. If we deeply study the medical implications of the Hadith, we realize its miraculousness:

1 - The prophet (PBUH) used the number 7. This number has significance in the universe, the Quran and the prophetic tradition. It's enough to know that the first number mentioned in the Quran was Number 7.

2 - Seven dates weigh approximately 100 grams which provides a sufficient intake of a wide variety of minerals, salts and vitamins for the body.

3 - This amount is sufficient to purge the body from the accumulated toxins in the cells; like heavy metals, lead as an example. The accumulation of toxins has increased nowadays due to widespread water, air and food pollution.

4 - The Hadith implicitly referred to the toxins entering the body as (Poison). He also indicated that eating dates reduces the dangers such toxins impose the body to.

.

5 - The Hadith doesn't imply that taking poison after eating seven dates would be completely harmless, In fact, doing this deliberately is considered as harming one's self on purpose and this is forbidden in Islam. But we have to undersand that Hadith means that eating seven dates each morning reduces the harmful effects of toxicants. In order to make the process more effective, regularity with eating seven dates in the morning should be maintained. As our Prophet (PBUH) asked us to do.

And we should understand from the Hadith that eating dates everyday regularly And in order will effect our psychological state and make it more stable, God only know the truth.
  فتاة تستفز ذاكر نايك بشده في سؤال محرج لكن الشيخ تدارك نفسه وقصف جبهتها !! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc2XPqsMtko

  بروفيسورة تتحدى ذاكر نايك وتقول له اثبت انني على خطأ وسوف ادخل الاسلام .. تحدي خطير جداً !!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMVEBe-MBjQ


----------



## yeni (Jul 11, 2017)

they said;
\\
​  White magic is also a kind but difference is white magics effects fade away on its own, black magic on the contrary is worst type of magic which if not taken out via whatever means employed , like excorcists, black magic practitioners or through quran and ayats , then magic gets stronger and stronger with period of time. Those who offer namaz all times a day, take shower daily ,keep bodies clean and recite masnoon duas from ahadees both day and night, recite last rukku lf surah baqrah , three quls evening and morning , abstain from sinful acts, hatred, backbiting, watching nudity, engaging in absurd acts they are less prone to magic.

  Those who get worst effected by black magic even amongst muslims are those who engage in any forms of shirk.

  Black magic is a trial like any other trials in life. 

  \\\
  So it is racism indeed. Magic of any kind is for the weak.

  As far as trail is concerned well one can always make a JIT on it.

  Just like horoscopes are for the weak. 
  \\
  Black Magic involves entities of higher dimensions aka Djins etc
     \\



  Amazing Vid | British-Angolan Footballer Converts to Muslim-Part 1-'LIVE' 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHflJYWmgpE


  Christian Converts to Islam. Must See Ending -'Live' Street Dawah 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kl758y-MA0


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 11, 2017)

One arsehole converting to another arsehole. Inshallah. 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 11, 2017)

horoscopes cant possibly qualify as magic, its complete bullshit, like palm reading.


----------



## yeni (Jul 15, 2017)

yes brothers


 Shirk and magic are deadly sins

5431. Abu'l-Ghayth related that Abu Hurayra said that the Messenger of Allah, may Allah bless him and grant him peace, said, "Avoid the fatal sins: shirk in Allah and magic."
\\\
There were these jewish ladies who practiced black magic to hurt Prophet Muhammed, they used to tie a knot on a cloth and blow on it (probably some mantar or something). There is a reference to these ladies in the Quran in Surah Al-Falaq.

Chapter 113 ? Surah Al-Falaq ( Dawn )

? Bismillahir-Rahmanir-Raheem
Qul ?A?udhu Bi-Rabbil-Falaq
Min Sharri Ma Khalaq
Wa Min Sharri Ghasiqin ?Idha Waqab
Wa Min Sharri-Naffathati Fil-?Uqadi
Wa Min Sharri Hasidin ?Idha Hasad ?

? Say : I seek refuge with ( Allah ) the Lord of the daybreak, From the evil of what He has created; And from the evil of the darkening ( night ) as it comes with its darkness; ( or the moon as it sets or goes away ). And from the evil of the witchcrafts when they blow in the knots, And from the evil of the envier when he envies. ?

\\


  British Engineer Converts From Christianity To Islam ! 'LIVE' Street Dawah
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLj7UHorwHc


  Catholic from Equador Converts to Islam | TEARFUL ENDING | 'LIVE' 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3qG9LiIZqY


----------



## yeni (Jul 20, 2017)

كيف عثرتُ على الإسلام - آنتوني (عبد الرحيم) غرين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhcCt8AgpPk



   نصيحة من مسلم جديد: إسلامك أخلاقك - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhzVuywVZmk


  يدخل الاسلام بسبب اطفال مسلمين تلاميذه في المدرسة يروي قصته كيف اسلم سبحان الله

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ygN8ejZ2Us


----------

